# getting some free sheep pictures added



## kelsey2017 (Jan 31, 2011)

Howdy all! I am getting some sheep from a neighbor who got them from someone else etc.  They seem like nice little sheepies most likely Shetlands or the like.  Two ewes, mother and daughter.  They had not been clipped since? and have been kept in a barn bedded on hay and not been outside since fall.  They are full of junk and I am looking to shear them once the weather turns nice(er)  Can I brush them to clean them off a little, or will they get Fro's? Anyway it will be my first time shearing so it may be a salvage job anyway and I will just be experimenting with the fleece as I learn.  Also do you gradually expose them to grazing in the spring or let them out early before the grass is really growing and let nature gradually expose them?  Once they come live here they will be out in a pen during the day and kept safe in the barn at night.  Oh and do horses freak them out?  My old TB's still like to run a bit. 
What about turkeys?  They will be sharing the barn with the turkey poults and see them grow up so I imagine they will get used to it.  I had to ask, sorry I am new to (oh you want some sheep?, I have two you can just have free - Okay, sure!) sheep. 

Okay no laughing they are a couple of real messes!


----------

